# Roach Infestation in pipes



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

No knowledge on the boric acid, just thinking it may not go to the source, which would mean them coming back at some point. If this is a municipal system you might want to talk with those in charge to see what they would recommend and maybe get them to address the problem from their side. 

Bud


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I know boric acid works on ants. Roaches can be a bit more resilient but it certainly is worth a try.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you can get Diazinon illegally or some other method like proving you are a farmer it will stop the roach problem. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diazinon


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd try a glass of household ammonia in each urinal and hope the fumes kill them.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

SeniorSitizen said:


> If you can get Diazinon illegally or some other method like proving you are a farmer it will stop the roach problem.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diazinon


Diazononon was a great product.... but apparently not good for some reason I don't know.

I think I know there are a lot of varieties of roaches..... but Spectracide and the other one at BB stores (can't recall the name now) sure as heck works on the roach variety near us.

And basically it is cheap.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Diazononon was a great product.... but apparently not good for some reason I don't know.
> 
> .


Diazinon. Cancer causing. Like Dursban.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

ChuckF. said:


> I'd try a glass of household ammonia in each urinal and hope the fumes kill them.


Dont waste youir time. You need to enjoy a walk to your local Ace hardware, and get a gallon of 10% INDUSTRIAL STRENGTH Ammonium Hydroxide. Then you can hope to "vapor" them out (not fume- fumes are emitted not from evaporation but from combustion).


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

And Boric IS toxic to roaches- ALL insects. Also a good try/idea, as Windows suggested.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

But dont dump ammonia and then immediately follow with boric cuz you will form Ammonium borate (a salt), and neutralize the ammonia odors. 
Blast with ammonia, wait 2-3 days, then try boric.


----------



## erikjamison (Feb 23, 2017)

Particular locations which become the route for the pests, like moldings, sealing around baseboards, toilets, sinks, water outlets, ducts, etc. You need to identify these highways and clean/block them to reduce the pest entry.


----------

